# Weekly competition 2007-29 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

Hopefully people will like the new layout of the scrambles better.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 R2 F' D F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D B L2 U L' D2 B2 L' D L2 D' L U B2
*2. *F' U B D' L2 B2 R' B2 U' R' F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 U' L'
*3. *D2 R F2 U2 L' U F D' B' L U2 R2 F2 D B' D' L2 D2 B D2 L F' L U2 L2
*4. *R2 B2 L2 B U L D2 R' D2 R' F' L2 F' U F R2 B' R2 D L2 D F2 D R2 B'
*5. *U2 F D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' U L U' B2 U2 L' D L' F2 R D R U2 F' L D

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U B F' D U2 B' L2 D' U' L U' L' B' F2 D2 F2 U B2 F U' R D2 U' L2
*2. *U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B' F' L2 B F L' R U' B' R2 D F' U B' F2 D
*3. *D' L2 F' D U B2 F' U' L2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 D' R F2 L' R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 U
*4. *B2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' D' F' L R2 D B' R U2 F U2 L2 R' F2 R2
*5. *B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L F' L B2 F L' R B2 F R' F' D2 B R2 U L2 D L U' B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' B2 U' L R' D F2 D U' L D U B L2 R2 D L R' B' L R' F D2 U B2
*2. *D2 U' B F' R F2 U B' F2 L R' D B2 L' R2 B2 L' D2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 B' R'
*3. *R' B F2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 D L' F' U' B F2 L R' D2 U2 L' U L2 R2 U' B' U'
*4. *D' U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B F' R' U L R' D' U2 R' U R D U2 B' F L' R2 B2
*5. *B2 D' L B2 F2 R D U2 B' L' D2 U R' B D2 U' F D2 L R2 F' L2 U R F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L2 R2 u2 R u2 U' B' U2 B' F2 D' B r R U2 B U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 f' u' R' F2 r2 f' U L' r' R D F' R' D2 u F2 D
*2. *r R2 U f' u' L2 r' R2 D2 L R2 D F' R u L R' f2 F2 U2 f2 L' r2 R' f r F u B2 f' D B F r D' f L r R D2
*3. *F' r f L f r R u B F r2 D' L' u' f' D2 u U R2 B' D2 B2 D2 u' U' F2 L' R2 f u' F' R' U2 R2 B2 f2 F' L' r' B2
*4. *B2 f L2 B' F' u U L2 f F2 D2 u2 r R' D L' D' L2 D2 U L2 r R2 F' L2 r2 F r f' F' r B f2 r U' L2 r' R2 U2 f
*5. *u2 U' L r' R B' u2 f D u2 U' r' R2 D r F L' r2 U R' f L R' F U2 r F2 D2 U f R B' f2 F L' B' f' L r2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *u2 l2 R u2 b' f' D2 F D2 u U2 L2 D u2 B' d2 L l2 R2 D2 R' D L l2 d2 u B f R U r2 b f2 d F d2 L2 l' u2 L l' r R D' d L' l' r R d2 u2 F' D L' R2 D L r D F2
*2. *d2 u2 U r B f2 F2 d2 U2 L2 R' B b' f' F L' r u' L' F D B b' f2 F D2 u2 f2 F u U' b2 L D U2 l' r2 R2 D' d' u U f r2 D' d' L2 l2 R b' d' U' L l r R2 d' L' r f'
*3. *f2 r' D U b2 f2 D2 U' f l' r' F' u R' d2 U' f2 l D d u U b F l2 r U2 b L2 l D' r B' r' B2 u b d' L2 l' r R2 d2 r2 R2 D' d' U' r R2 F' l' R D' B F2 U2 f2 l2 R2
*4. *D U l' r B2 r2 R2 B' L' f' l2 r2 D2 d u' B l' r2 R B f' F' r2 B' u B2 f2 F' r' U B2 D d2 u' U2 f' R F D d2 u2 U l D2 U L2 U F2 l R2 B' b2 f2 F' R D l2 u l' d
*5. *D' u U2 r R d B' R2 b' D' U B b' f F R2 U2 f U F' d' L2 d B b' L2 l r R2 u B u R' f U2 l' r2 R D u' L2 l r2 D' r' u2 U2 L2 r' R D' u' l' r R u' l' D' F' L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F' U L D' R' U' R2 B L' F2 L F2 D2 B U R' U' L2 B' D' L' B L U
*2. *F' U' R2 D L U' R2 D2 F D B' D2 R D B' U R2 B2 R2 B R U R B2 L'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D F' D' L2 R B2 F' R2 D2 L' R B F U2 L2 D' U F2 L2 D2 U' L' D U'
*2. *L' U2 B F' L' R B2 U L' B' R2 D' U' L' U2 B F R' F' D' R' D2 U2 F2 L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' f F' R B2 u' R B2 f L' B F2 L2 r' R' f' L2 f2 D' B R' B' F u r' R2 U' L' U r' B' f F R2 B2 f r R2 f F'
*2. *r2 B2 f2 r u' U B2 u L' U2 B f2 F L' f F U L2 r' R' f2 U2 B' F' r2 R f' D' L f F' U L2 r2 R' D2 r B' f2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L l2 R' f' F' l' B' b2 f F' D U' f' d2 f2 L' R2 D2 U b' D2 b' f F' L2 R d2 b L2 l2 R2 B' d L' l2 r B b2 f' F D' r2 F' l' d' U l2 R' B2 d' f' F R' D2 B2 f' d U F2 D2
*2. *l' R2 u2 L l2 B' f F U f F r2 B2 r' b2 r U' b U' f2 L R2 U b' r' R2 b U f2 U2 B2 f' l f2 L d2 l f' r2 b U b2 l d' u U' b F d U r2 D u2 b' F D u' R' u' l'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,-3 / -3,6 / 3,0 / -1,0 / 2,1 / 6,5 / 6,4 / 0,1 / 4,3 / -2,2 / -2,3 / 2,0 / 2,0 / 2,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 /
*2. *0,-1 / 0,1 / -3,3 / 6,3 / -1,3 / 0,3 / -2,4 / -4,0 / -4,0 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 6,5 / 4,0 / 2,3 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 2,2
*3. *0,-1 / 0,1 / -3,0 / 4,5 / -3,4 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 5,0 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 3,4 / 0,1 / 2,2
*4. *-3,-3 / 3,0 / 1,3 / 5,0 / 0,3 / -4,2 / -2,2 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 6,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -5,0 / 0,5 / 3,0 / -2,3 / -2,3 /
*5. *4,-4 / 0,6 / -3,3 / 1,4 / 4,4 / -2,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,5 / -3,0 / 2,1 / 3,2 / 0,2 / 1,0 / -1,1 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *F2 a4 e2 C3 c2 f2 a4 c a3 b c3 f4 b3 e B3 C3 F2 A3 C3 e B4 F4 b4 d f2 a2 d4 f2 D f4 C3 A3 b3 f2 b4 e B2 e2 f3 e a d F3 A E3 e3 a2 c4 E e C4 a2 e a4 e4 C A2 D d2 B
*2. *E4 b3 e d2 e3 C4 D e3 B d3 a2 b2 a b3 f2 D3 A2 e4 a2 d3 F2 a4 f D4 e3 B f2 b3 D3 F2 c3 a f3 D4 E4 e3 f2 C A2 d f4 e4 d4 e3 B D2 A2 b4 a3 c3 f a4 c3 b2 c2 f3 a4 e C2 D3
*3. *f4 C2 d B f C2 b2 f3 b2 D4 a3 e4 a3 e4 a4 b f2 b4 c3 d3 c4 e2 f3 a2 f2 b4 a3 e2 f4 b d4 B b4 D4 A E e B2 E4 b E A2 D4 E2 A2 F4 b4 c3 F3 B4 a f4 e2 B3 F3 c2 E4 f4 D4 e4
*4. *F d c2 e4 B3 e f4 a3 c d2 e a b2 f2 D f b f C2 a c4 d2 c b2 f4 e C4 a c E3 f4 a e3 d4 B2 C4 E3 D4 F3 d3 f2 b E2 d2 B3 d2 a e4 C4 d2 c2 E2 e4 C f2 e2 a3 c4 b4 E3
*5. *c2 d2 f C4 F2 A e2 B2 F4 b2 c3 e3 C4 a3 d3 a2 c2 d3 f e4 C2 a f4 b3 c3 E2 d4 F3 f4 C a4 b a3 d3 f e2 B2 c3 E f3 b2 D3 E3 f3 D2 c3 f3 D f3 a2 b4 a3 e a3 f4 b2 c4 b3 D4 C2

*PyraMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l b u' B' U B' R' B' R' U B L U L R U' B L' B L' B' R L R L'
*2. *r' R' L R B' U R' L' B' R' B' U R' U' L U' R' L B' R U R L U R
*3. *l r' b' u' L U L' R' L B R L U' B U' L' U L U' B' R' L' B' U L
*4. *r R B' U' L R U' R' U' B R' U B L U' B' R' B R U R' L B L' R'
*5. *r b' u R L' U B' U L' R' B' U' R' L' R U' R' U B U' L U R B' L'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 F D U' R U2 L R2 D' U R2 D2 B' F' D R' U' L U' B F' U2 L R2 D' B' F D' L R2 B' U F' U2 B L R U F' L R' U B' F2 U (45 moves original)
D L F2 U' L2 F2 L F' U' R2 U2 L D2 U' F L D U2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

2007-26 will have it's results up monday-night
2007-27 will have it's results up tuesday-night
2007-28 will have it's results up wednesday-night
Just keep checking this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this daily. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: D L F2 U' L2 F2 L F' U' R2 U2 L D2 U' F L D U2 (18 moves optimal solution)

Name: mahajarama
Solved in *48* Moves
1st Pair Extended Cross (9): *(x2 y) U R' D L U D2 R B' D' *(9 used, 39 left, 17 optimal left)
2nd + 3rd Pair (10): *U B' R U R2 U2 R2 B U' R'* (19 used, 29 left, 13 optimal left)
4th Pair (7): *U R B U2 B' U2 R2* (26 used, 22 left, 13 optimal left)
OLL (7): *F R B' R' F' R B* (33 used, 15 left, 13 optimal left)
PLL (15): *U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'* (48 used)
FURBDL notation: D F' U B D U2 F L' U', D L' F D F2 D2 F2 L D' F', D F L D2 L' D2 F2, R F L' F' R' F L, D2 F' D2 F D2 F' R F D F' D' F' R' F2 D'

Name: Jack
Solved in *41* moves
Cross (8): *z' R' B' D R D L U' L* (8 used, 33 left, 17 optimal left)
Pair 1 (3): *B' U' B* (11 used, 30 left, 16 optimal left)
Pair 2 (7): *R' U' R U' R' U R2* (18 used, 23 left, 14 optimal left)
Pair 3 (6): *U' R' U2 F U F2* (24 used, 17 left, 14 optimal left)
Pair 4 (2): *U' F* (26 used, 39 left, 13 optimal left)
OLL (6): *y2 F U R U' R' F* (32 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL (9): *U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U2* (41 used)
FURBDL notation: D' B' L D L U R' U, B' R' B, D' R' D R' D' R D2, R' D' R2 F R F2, R' F, B R U R' U' B, R U' D B2 U D' R B2 R2 

Name: ExoCorsair
Solved in *43* moves (corrected because of wrong cube rotations)
C/E Pair (2): *U B *(2 used, 41 left, 17 optimal left)
Squares (6): *D R2 U R2 F R' *(8 used, 35 left, 13 optimal left)
X-cross (4): *L2 F U L2 *(12 used, 31 left, 15 optimal left)
Last pair (8): *x' d' R' U R d2 L' U L *(20 used, 23 left, 14 optimal left)
OLL (Pi/Bruno translation) (9): *F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F *(29 used, 14 left, 13 optimal left)
PLL (this Y-perm was the first one I learned) (14): *L' U' L F2 R' D R U R2 D' R2 U' F2 U *(43 used)
FURBDL notation: U B, D R2 U R2 F R', L2 F U L2, B' D' B D B2 D' B D, L B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L, D' B' D L2 U' F U B U2 F' U2 B' L2 B

Name: AvGalen
Solved in *43 *moves
2x2x2 (6): *y' R D L F' U' F' *(6 used, 37 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 (6): *U' R2 B2 D B2 D' *(12 used, 31 left, 15 optimal left)
Cross + Edge3 + Corner4 (5): *R' U F R' F' *(17 used, 26 left, 14 optimal left)
Edge4 + Corner3 + Edge OLL (10): *D U' R' U' R U2 R' U R D' *(27 used, 16 left, 7 optimal left)
Corner OLL (7): *F U2 F' U' F U' F' *(34 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL (9): *L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2 *(43 used)
FURBDL notation: F D B L' U' L', U' F2 R2 D R2 D', F' U L F' L', D U' F' U' F U2 F' U F D', L U2 L' U' L U' L', B2 U R L' B2 R' L U B2

Name: gillesvdp
Solved in *131* moves
Cross (15): *x U U U x' U U U x U x2 U U U z U z' U x U U U* (15 used, 116 left, 18 optimal left)
1st pair (5): *x2 z U z'U z U U U z'* (20 used, 111 left, 17 optimal left)
2nd pair (15): *U z U U U z' U U U z U z' y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z* (35 used, 96 left, 16 optimal left)
3rd pair (8): *U z' U z U z U z'U z U U U z'* (43 used, 88 left, 14 optimal left)
4th pair (15): *U U U z' U U U z U U y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z* (58 used, 73 left, 11 optimal left)
OLL (30): *x U x' U z' U z U U U z' U U U x U U U U z U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U z' U z* (88 used, 43 left, 13 optimal left)
PLL (43): *U U U z U U z' U z U z' U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U U U z' y2 x U U z' U U z U z U z' U U U z' U U z U z U U U z' U* (131 used)
FURBDL notation: F' U' F B' L B U', L D L', D L' D' L B' D' B, D B D F D F', D' B' D2 L' D' L, F D L D' L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F, D' B2 D B D B' D' B' D' B' D B' L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 26, 2007)

I like it when it is standardized so that I can just copy/past all the scrambles in my excel sheet and have all the formulas ready.


----------



## Rama (Aug 26, 2007)

*Rama Temmink*

*3x3 OH avg:* 20,98
24,99	19,30	23,08	19,67	20,18

I used the art of KILLER instinct and no lucky solves.

*5x5 avg:* 2 minutes 8.98 seconds
2:08.91 2:08.34 2:10.57 2:02.06 2:09.68

OK solves.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2007)

gillesvdp: Maybe paste special (Alt+E, S) will come in handy? And hopefully you like my numbering addition for Magic? As long as there are no extra events this layout will be the same every week.

Rama: WOW! All solves under 25!


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> gillesvdp: Maybe paste special (Alt+E, S) will come in handy? And hopefully you like my numbering addition for Magic? As long as there are no extra events this layout will be the same every week.
> 
> Rama: WOW! All solves under 25!



To be honest this is my new PB avg of 5 OH (no lucky cases), I just wanted to look cool with my comment.

PS: The 24.99 was 24.xx so I just gave it a .99 and said to myself not to get a worser time then that.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 27, 2007)

*Fewest Moves: 48* 

1st Pair Extended Cross: *(x2 y) U R' D L U D2 R B' D' * (9)

2nd + 3rd Pair: *U B' R U R2 U2 R2 B U' R'* (10)

4th Pair: *U R B U2 B' U2 R2* (7) (The R2 move cuts into part of the OLL)

OLL: *F R B' R' F' R B* (7)

PLL: *U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'* (15)


----------



## Erik (Aug 27, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

Pyraminx: 11.68, (7.05), (17.69), 15.96, 14.53 => 14.06 new method, new times. If only i had at least a decent pyraminx...

sq1: 48.06, 54.58, (1:10.02), (43.18), 44.16 => 48.93

2x2: 4.55, 4.71, (3.43), (5.78), 3.47 => 4.24 avg used 4 methods here 

3x3: (15.72), 13.34, 11.11, 11.36, (8.91)=> 11.94  8 was non-lucky but a very easy X-cross and 2nd pair (opposite cross). This came out of nowhere since I'm lacking form these days I do loads of 14.50+ averages 

OH: 24.44, 25.16, (29.78), (20.04+2=22.04), 24.28=> 24.63 practise helps apparently 

4x4: 58.61, 58.36, 58.22, (POP), (56.47)=>58.40 how constant...

5x5: (2:04.55), (1:48.44), 1:57.66, 1:57.00, 2:01.16=>1:58.61 bad..

--BLD--
2x2a: DNF
2x2b: 33.36

3x3a: 3:24.59 turbo!


----------



## Karthik (Aug 27, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2
14.24, 20.96, 13.81, (22.71), (13.70)
Average:16.33
My first ever timed solves for 2x2x2.Done purely using 3x3x3 algs

3x3x3:
26.64, 28.25, (23.49), (37.62), 29.51
Average: 28.13

3x3x3 OH:
65.83, (60.61), 67.44, 62.40, (71.08)
Average: 65.22
The warming up helped!

3x3x3 BLD:
a. 5 min 48.92 secs
b. 6 min 56.84 secs


----------



## Jack (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 7.27
Times: 6.90, 6.05, (9.72), 8.86, (5.44)

3x3x3
Average: 19.14
Times: (23.34), 18.96, 19.93, 18.52, (18.34)

Sub 20 again! 

3x3x3 OH
Average: 36.82
Times: 38.09, (43.28), (32.41), 36.97, 35.41

Okay solves, but bad PLLs...

4x4x4
Average: 1:34.08
Times: 1:30.02 OP, (1:22.84 P), 1:31.18 P, 1:41.03 O, (1:42.69 OP)

Bad solves, and a bit unlucky with parities. Although my average keeps dropping, I still cannot do very good in the weekly competition.  

5x5x5
Average: 3:04.13
Times: (3:11.16), 3:06.66, (2:44.61), 3:02.33, 3:03.40

Square-1
Average: 1:09.33
Times: 58.47, 1:13.83, (1:20.63), (53.53), 1:15.68

Parities on the third and fifth solve.

Megaminx
Average: 3:28.59
Times: 3:06.08, (3:45.50), 3:39.18, (2:58.27), 3:40.50

Very bad.

Magic
Average: 1.47
Times: 1.46, 1.43, 1.52, (DNF), (1.40)

Sub 1.5! The DNF was because a side flipped over when I set it down.

Fewest Moves
41 moves
Cross: z' R' B' D R D L U' L
Pair 1: B' U' B
Pair 2: R' U' R U' R' U R2
Pair 3: U' R' U2 F U F2
Pair 4: U' F
OLL: y2 F U R U' R' F
PLL: U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U2

The block building F2L method failed me this time, I only found this solution at the last minute...

BLD

2x2x2: DNF (49.77)
2x2x2: 52.43

3x3x3: DNF (5:35.69)
3x3x3: DNF


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 8.27
7.56, 9.28, (6.86), (11.56), 7.97

3x3x3
Average: 20.22
20.81, 21.34, (18.40), (22.88), 18.52

ugh... so close. I like always average 20.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 51.84
46.72, 53.55, 55.25, (44.19), 56.83

ugh... the 50s were Fs and Vs

4x4x4
Average: 1:29.07 
1:31.13 O, 1:33.44 O, (1:35.34 OP), (1:12.97), 1:22.65 P

eh... w/e still sub 90.

5x5x5
Average: 2:26.63
2:27.72, 2:23.27, 2:28.91, (2:32.16), (2:19.94)

consistent w/ the new Eastsheen. I should be faster though. The 2:23 had sub 30 centers...

Square-1
Average: 1:21.64
1:14.21, (1:04.25), 1:34.90, 1:15.80, (1:42.09)

Magic
Average: 1.70
1.52, 1.71, 1.88, (2.08), (1.33)

Megaminx...


---BLD---

2x2x2: 44.88
1. 44.88
2. DNF

3x3x3: 2:04.90
1. 2:28.81
2. 2:04.90

I've been really working on this. I tried for speed memo, and got sub 45 both times. I just have to get even faster, and learn M2.

PS. Congrats Jack on the sub-20... I just cant' get them in the comps...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 27, 2007)

2x2x2: 10.69
11.52 10.30 10.25 (13.26) (4.58)

Normal, last was a LL skip.

3x3x3: 26.63
28.28 25.93 (29.29) 25.69 (25.16)

Bad.

3x3x3 OH: 1:19.86
(1:31.53) 1:14.47 1:16.88 1:28.25 (1:05.49)

Decent, new PB.

4x4x4: 1:52.38
(DNF) 1:55.70 1:50.01 (1:44.01) 1:51.35

Bad. 3x3x3 part takes about as long as the edges + centers.

5x5x5: 2:17.69
2:14.55 2:22.61 (2:25.03) (2:13.46) 2:15.93

Nothing spectacular, but a little more consistent.

2x2x2 BLD: 56.63
2:06.85 56.63

I should be able to pull off a sub-1 every time now. Purely visual speedsolve.

Pyraminx: 35.56
(42.18) (23.24) 39.99 38.16 28.52

My pyraminx pops often. 

Fewest Moves: 43
C/E Pair: U B
Squares: D R2 U R2 F R'
X-cross: L2 F U L2
Last pair: x' d' R' U R d2 L' U L
OLL (Pi/Bruno translation): F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F
PLL (this Y-perm was the first one I learned): L' U' L F2 R' D R U R2 D' R2 U' F2 U

Weird solve...


Now time to eat lunch (breakfast).


----------



## hdskull (Aug 28, 2007)

Sikan Li

2x2x2:
avg: 12.86
times: (8.83), 15.08, 12.17, (19.83), 11.34
this is the last time i'm using this rubik's!!!! my friend brought me an eastsheen from taiwan and i'm gonna get it this week!!! woot!

3x3x3:
avg: 24.38
times: 23.47, (28.41), 25.61, 24.05, (21.11)
done with OH cube, cuz friend accidentally took my 2H cube -_-, this cube too loose for 2H, haha.

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 48.19
times: (45.61), 47.59, 49.19, (54.11), 47.78
hand still tired from avg of 50 done 1 hr before this, haha.

2x2x2 BLD:
best: 1:42.28
times: DNF (1:19.03), 1:42.28

3x3x3 BLD:
best: 5:38.66
times: 5:38.66, 5:48.52


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 28, 2007)

Andrew Chow

2x2x2
(9.62), 11.12, 10.22, (13.69), 10.25
Average - 10.53
I have no idea what I'm doing.

3x3x3
18.34, 18.56, (20.17), 18.47, (17.28)
Average - 18.46
Uhhhhh. Talk about consistency.

3x3x3 OH
32.38, 29.24, (24.30), 29.20, (33.44)
Average - 30.27
Amazingly my best average ever, could've been better. The 29's were both N perms, which I am horrendously slow at OH. But, the 24 was a PLL skip, so in the end, it all evens out.

4x4x4
77.64, 82.75 O, (70.73 P), 80.27 P, (83.27 OP)
Average 80.22/1:20.22 Oohhhh so close to sub-80. SOOOoooo close.

BLD coming soon.


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2007)

*3x3:* (25.28) 20.15 17.18 (15.28) 18.44 *Average:*18.56
:O sub19!

*2x2:* 10.30 10.53 (10.58) (7.03) 7.71 *Average:* 9.84
Atleast it's sub10!

*2x2 BLD:* 47.06 DNF *Best:*: 47.06
Sub50  (if only this was 3x3 BLD ) The second was a 52.03 with one 2cycle off.

*3x3 BLD:* 2:18.86 DNF *Best:* 2:18.86
 The second was a 2:31.xx with a few edges off.

*3x3 OH:* (1:14.45) 1:05.18 (52.34) 1:14.11 1:06.65 *Average:1:08.64*
I was speaking to my mum on the phone, the second half of the first solve! Yay for that sub60!


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Magic:* 2.57, (2.09), 2.65, (3.01), 2.30 *Average:* 2.51
Eh, 3.01 shouldn't be there. Otherwise, ok. Only had my magic since Caltech Summer So I hope for sub-2.25 average soon.

*2x2:* (7.82), (15.97), 9.86, 13.05, 9.03 *Average:* 10.65
That first one was fast for me. I suck. Maybe practice will help.

*3x3:*18.90 18.28, 18.13, (17.56), (19.29) *Average:* 18.5
Very consistent

*3x3_OH:* 38.93, 46.63, (38.21), (0.06), 41.80 *Average:* 42.45
How did I get 0.06 you ask? Ask my stackmat

BLD times coming soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

Some great OH times sofar, but even better 3x3x3_bf times!

*



3x3 OH: (1:14.45) 1:05.18 (52.34) 1:14.11 1:06.65 Average:1:08.64
I was speaking to my mum on the phone, the second half of the first solve! Yay for that sub50!

Click to expand...

Which sub50?*


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Some great OH times sofar, but even better 3x3x3_bf times!
> 
> *
> Which sub50?*



I edited now, thanks Av.


----------



## dbeyer (Aug 30, 2007)

*5x5x5 BLD*
S1. DNF (Disoriented Corners)

*4x4x4 BLD*
S1. DNF (oops)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome back Daniel,

I hope you will do even better on the 2nd scramble. Are you willing to tell us how long it took you to do the 5x5x5?


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 30, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3 One-Handed: 24.16 seconds*
Times: (28,22) (21,96) 25,65 23,94 22,89

This is NOT done with a Killer instinct  

See some of you tomorrow in a car or in Lyon !!


----------



## dbeyer (Aug 30, 2007)

Arnaud, about half an hour, first attempt in like ... a month
4x4 is about 12ish
5x5 will be faster very soon.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> *5x5x5 BLD*
> S1. DNF (Disoriented Corners)



Ugh - that has to be unbeliveably frustrating. You solve the whole thing except the orientation of corners?!?! I'm sorry.

It's probably not as bad for you as it would be for me, since you've had so many successful 5x5x5 BLD solves. But it's still got to be gut-wrenching to miss by so little.

I always liked this quote from Kyle Allaire at speedcubing.com:
"DNF on a 4x4x4 is like breaking your neck.You never really get over it."

How much more true on a 5x5x5, huh?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm gonna do the megaminx after classes today...
I just got my pyraminx today in the mail, so here i go:

Pyraminx
Average: 35.34
42.96, 29.75, 22.41, 33.31, DNF

i should practice more before competing...

here goes the megaminx.
Megaminx
Average: 3:13.58
3:16.11, 3:09.28, 3:15.34, (3:45.55), (3:02.83)

w/e... i don't like scrambling the mega, and the chinese version's pretty crappy.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 30, 2007)

*Pedro Santos*

*3x3x3*: 15.17
15.72, (17.48), 16.06, 13.73, (13.11)

not bad...I got a pop and a PLL skip at the 4th 

*3x3x3 OH*: 27.96
(24.67), 27.32, (32.09), 29.00, 27.57

*4x4x4*: 1:32.43
(1:37.72)(O), 1:27.80(O,P), 1:37.28(P), (1:25.31)(O,P), 1:32.21(O)
*in () are the parities I had...funny how I got the best times with both parities 

*3x3x3 blindfolded*: 1:23.98, 2nd was 1:49, off by an A perm


----------



## tim (Aug 30, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average: 24.04
25.21 21.59 25.31 (20.22) (27.24)

*2x2x2 BLD*
Best: 52.59
1.) 52.59
2.) DNF 1:47.43 (wow! my corner method sucks!)

The first scramble was ridiculously easy. Only one 3-cycle and 4 corners to orient.

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 2:37.08
1.) 2:54.10 (+2)
2.) 2:37.08

Not bad .


----------



## dbeyer (Aug 31, 2007)

Not really, it's not that bad ... it was an incorrect permutation. I permuted to the U sticker of the UBL rather than the BLU 
.___
|op|
.\O/ <-- Do you see the face?


----------



## jeff081692 (Aug 31, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
Average= 14.84
(10.69), 17.89, 12.45, (21.95), 14.17

Sometimes when I turn the cube its stiff and jams up and sometimes its loose.

3x3x3
Average= 35.42
37.42, (41.41), 34.42, (33.14), 34.41

It's better I guess...

4x4x4
Average= 4:00.86
4:08.91, 4:05.42, (4:32.91), 3:58.92, (3:11.11)

Maybe next week I will do my 5x5 times too. It would take forever if I did them for this competition like 10 minutes a solve lol.


----------



## Worms (Aug 31, 2007)

My times:

3x3:
1. 24.35''
2. 28.58''
3. (29.61'')
4. (20.45'')
5. 26.55''
Average-5: 26.493''
Very bad 

3x3 OH:
1. 1'05.12''
2. 1'08.84''
3. (1'17.72'')
4. (59.28'')
5. 1'00.50''
Average-5: 1'04.82''
Good 

2x2:
1. 7.89''
2. (7.08'') PLL SKIP
3. 9.51''
4. 8.36'' OLL SKIP
5. (10.05'')
Average-5: 8.586''
Bad 

4x4:
1. 2'42.65''
2. 2'34.67''
3. (3'36.38'') OLL+PLL
4. (2'09.89'')
5. 3'14.45'' OLL+PLL
Average-5: 2'57.256''
Normal 

Pyraminx:
1. 21.34''
2. (13.37'') My record 
3. 28.09''
4. (32.95'')
5. 22.53''
Average-5: 23.986''
My second average with pyraminx

Magic:
1. 1.65''
2. 1.66'
3. (4.07'')
4. 1.57''
5. (1.50'')
Average-5: 1.626''
Good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 13.25
Times: 13.05, (14.55), (10.92), 12.98, 13.72
I didn't bring my 2x2x2 with me on my trip. It showed.

3x3 Average: 38.27
Times: (42.26), 37.30, (32.70), 40.58, 36.92
I've really gotten much better than this in the past month, but it was a bad week for me in the competition. Oh well, maybe next week.

3x3 OH Average: 1:32.14
Times: 1:31.01, (1:14.02), 1:29.46, 1:35.94, (1:43.24)
Very bad. I didn't bring my fast 3x3x3 with me on my trip, so OH was pretty hard to practice. Again, it showed.

4x4 Average: 2:29.03
Times: 2:27.20 O, (2:50.92 O), 2:33.10 P, 2:26.78 P, (2:26.16 O)
Pretty bad. I must admit I spent more time with the 5x5x5 in the past month.

5x5 Average: 3:54.64
Times: 4:02.01, (3:35.99), (4:11.75), 3:54.09, 3:47.82
Finally sub-4!!! I still stink, but at least I no longer stink as badly.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:13.37
2x2 BLD a: DNF (1:33.00)
2x2 BLD b: 1:13.37

3x3 BLD Best: 3:34.41
3x3 BLD a: 3:34.41
3x3 BLD b: 3:38.12

4x4 BLD Best: 36:08.94
4x4 BLD a: 36:08.94
4x4 BLD b: DNF (30:05.01)
The first one was slowed down because I kept messing up figuring out the destination positions for edge pieces during memorization and having to rework my memorization cycle. I spent 22 minutes memorizing it. The second one was very frustrating. I got it all right except I forgot I had corner parity. If I give myself 30 seconds to fix the corner parity, this one would have beaten my best time by several minutes if only I had remembered the parity. Rats! Memorization on the second one was 16 minutes.

5x5 BLD Best: 1:08:52.95
5x5 BLD a: DNF (58:05.43)
5x5 BLD b: 1:08:52.95
Yes!!!! I got one in competition! I was really fast on the first one (for me), but I made a bunch of mistakes - the corners were messed up, I messed up about 10 of the wing edges, 3 centers were cycled, and 3 of the middle edges were cycled. But I slowed down and was more careful on the second one, and it was a really smooth solve. I was pretty confident when I was done. Memorization time was 29 minutes for the first one, 32 minutes for the second one.

I probably won't have time to try the FMC this week, and I don't have any of the other puzzles, so that's probably it for me this week. As for the big cubes BLD, I have to admit I have the opposite opinion from Daniel - I actually prefer the 4x4x4 BLD to the 5x5x5 BLD. That's because it's almost as hard as the 5x5x5, and includes the most challenging part (for me) - the wing edges, and it doesn't take as long. And for me with 3 kids to keep up with, it's really hard to come up with a full hour block to work on a single solve. So I'll probably be mostly doing 4x4x4 BLD in the future, and only doing the 5x5x5 BLD when I actually have time for it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats on the 5x5 BLD solve!


----------



## normanbim (Sep 2, 2007)

Norman Mijares

2x2x2
Average: 11.62
Times: (09.58), 12.31, 10.19, 12.36, (12.67) 

3x3x3
Average: 19.34
Times: (21.02), 18.86, 20.42, 18.75, (16.67)


3x3x3 OH
Average: 1:01.73
Times: (0:55.39), 1:01.97, 1:02.84, 1:00.39, (1:38.09)

my first time here. i hope i get a nice rank

4x4x4
Average: 2:17.68
Times: 2:22.76, 2:04.41, (2:29.75), 2:05.86, (1:46.74) 


BLD

2x2x2: 1:02.97
2x2x2: 1:33.70

best=1:02.97



3x3x3: 4:44.44
3x3x3: 3:05.30

best=3:05.30

I'm still using macky's 3-cycle method. Hail Shaipo!


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 2, 2007)

hey the blind competition is really good this week


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (7.16) (12.64) 7.72 12.01 7.55 = *9.09*
*3x3x3*: 28.36 (32.57) (28.17) 28.49 30.56 = *29.14*
*3x3x3_oh*: (42.46) 42.82 (57.36) 47.57 54.85 = *48.41*
*4x4x4*: (1:35.46) 1:36.17(P) 1:38.93(OP) 1.49.18(P) (1.59.82)(OP) = *1:41.43*
*5x5x5*: 3:04.93 (3:46.43) 3:13.49 (2:42.72) 2:55.54 = *3:04.65*
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:25.75, DNF = *1:25.75*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, 14:59.99 = *14:59.99*
*Square-1*: 1:52.72(P) (2:08.31)(P) 1:55.27 1:24.42 (1:16.63) = *1:44.14*
*Magic*: (1.78) 2.21 1.93 1.83 (2.69) = *1.99*
*MegaMinx*: 4:31.95 4:15.55 4:18.82 (5:02.09) (4:07.45) = *4:22.11*
*Pyraminx*: 21.63 16.30 (21.88) (13.76) 14.63 = *17.52*
*Fewest Moves: 43*
2x2x2: *y' R D L F' U' F'*
2x2x3: *U' R2 B2 D B2 D'*
Cross + Edge3 + Corner4: *R' U F R' F'*
Edge4 + Corner3 + Edge OLL: *D U' R' U' R U2 R' U R D'*
Corner OLL: *F U2 F' U' F U' F'*
PLL: *L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2*

Tip: Don't do 5x5x5 or MegaMinx in the dark


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

oups, I forgot to post my Fewest Moves result:

DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

I just checked my Fewest Moves Solution and if I had done the Sune from a different angle I would have had a PLL skip saving 9 moves  That would have made me the winner of this weeks Fewest Moves!

I think I would have found that one if I had been doing this at home and not in the car driving back from Lyon.

Gilles, can you write down your solution? It would be fun to show everyone and if someone ever needs a cube-rotation-tutorial we can point him to your solve!


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

OK 
Here it is:

Cross: x U U U x' U U U x U x2 U U U z U z' U x U U U
1st pair:x2 z U z'U z U U U z'
2nd pair: U z U U U z' U U U z U z' y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z
3rd pair: U z' U z U z U z'U z U U U z'
4th pair: U U U z' U U U z U U y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z
OLL: x U x' U z' U z U U U z' U U U x U U U U z U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U z' U z
PLL: U U U z U U z' U z U z' U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U U U z' y2 x U U z' U U z U z U z' U U U z' U U z U z U U U z' U

*131 moves*


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

You fixed it! It is no longer a DNF. You will be rewarded the 131 moves solve!

For those of you that don't understand the solution:
Gilles solved the cube with only U moves (not even U2 or U')

Original 131 moves
Cross (15): x U U U x' U U U x U x2 U U U z U z' U x U U U
1st pair (5):x2 z U z'U z U U U z'
2nd pair (15): U z U U U z' U U U z U z' y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z
3rd pair (8): U z' U z U z U z'U z U U U z'
4th pair (15): U U U z' U U U z U U y' z' U U U z U U U z' U z
OLL (30): x U x' U z' U z U U U z' U U U x U U U U z U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U U z' U z
PLL (43): U U U z U U z' U z U z' U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U U U z' y2 x U U z' U U z U z U z' U U U z' U U z U z U U U z' U

131 moves in FURBDL notation
Cross (15): F F F U U U F B B B L B U U U
1st pair (5): L D L L L
2nd pair (15): D L L L D D D L B B B D D D B
3rd pair (8): D B D F D F F F
4th pair (15): D D D B B B D D L L L D D D L
OLL (30): F D L D D D L L L F F F F D D F F D D D F F D D D F F D D F
PLL (43): D D D B B D B D B B B D D D B B B D D D B B B D B B B L L B B L F L L L B B L F F F L

63 moves in normal notation, removed F4 "cancellation" that would have saved 4 moves in the 131 moves solution 
Cross (7): F' U' F B' L B U'
1st pair (3): L D L'
2nd pair (7): D L' D' L B' D' B
3rd pair (6): D B D F D F'
4th pair (6): D' B' D2 L' D' L
OLL (13): F D L D' L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F
PLL (21): D' B2 D B D B' D' B' D' B' D B' L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

Ouch !!
How could I forget to remove the "U U U U" thing..

Anyway, 131 is my new personal best.
Please take a good look at the FM event at the Polish Open. My result might be astonishing.


----------

